# Terry Pratchet



## Fusion (May 26, 2006)

I'd like to get into his books, especially the Discworld series. Any suggestions for a good starting point?


----------



## Allen907 (May 27, 2006)

Hi Fusion.  I got into Pratchet's books last summer and i have really enjoyed them.  The first one i read was Hogfather and its still my favorite.  The best ones in my opinion are the ones that feature the Unseen University.


----------



## Anarkos (May 27, 2006)

I would recommend starting with "Guards! Guards!" and following the guards sub-series.  The first Discworld books are not his best.


----------



## Arin (May 27, 2006)

I've only read a couple of Terry Pratchett's books (both of the Discworld series) and they have been superb. I read _Carpe Jugulum _and _Wyrd Sisters. _Both of them managed to be extremely hilarious and yet very profound and stirring.


----------



## duberdurm (May 27, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discworld#Published_work

This lists his Discworld works.  I love his adventures with Rincewind the most (see the 'Group' column of the chart to know who the main characters are).  The man is a genius.

I'd recommend listening to the audiobook versions narrated by Nigel Planar anytime you get a chance, as he is a master at bringing characters to life.  Once you know how to read, there's nothing like having someone else do it for you.


----------



## K-P (May 28, 2006)

I only read "Monstrous Regiment", and I couldn't really get into it. Maybe that cuz I'm a sexist. Girls fighting in wars. *guffaws and then goes to sleep, alone. All alone.*


----------



## Rob (May 28, 2006)

I would start with the first one, The Colour Of Magic. It's very funny.


----------

